# I may get flamed for saying this...



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

but I just have to get it out.

Anyone else notice the sudden influx of FCB fitteds on Ebay from the last stocking?

Last month it was Elbee... I think this month may be FCB.

Maybe March will be... I dunno, BBB? :LOL Although I think maybe three people own all of them







(you know who you are!!! :LOL)


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Yep


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Oooh, oh, oh I hope hope hope it's Baa Baa Bottoms next month!! :LOL

I wont comment on the ebay thing. I only had to jump in b/c I saw BBB.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Okay Holli, make that four people
















And for what it's worth, I think it is totally cool to sell things on Ebay cuz lately I have been selling all my diapers there instead of the TP (so much easier and things actually sell for the price I would like!). Yes even hyena things







BUT I do get a bit wierded out when all these auctions pop up saying they over bought by accident after the stocking.

ETA: I get weirded out because it makes me sad for the people who tried so hard to get something and didn't get anything.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Well, I do know there are MANY more than 3 people who have a lot of BBB, if that helps at all.









Holli, 3 pants and 6 soakers and none of them are heading to eBay anytime soon! :LOL

where's the "awww shucks", smilie?! :LOL

haven't checked out ebay lately...might have to go and take a gander!! even though I know I won't bid...


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

I love the one's that say "My loss is your gain" ROFL, who are they kidding?


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*

ETA: I get weirded out because it makes me sad for the people who tried so hard to get something and didn't get anything.


true, but even if everyone could have only bought 2 diapers max at the stocking and they had to sign a pledge that the diapers were for themselves and they were going to love them like another child for as long as they fit, there still would have been a lot of mamas that would have come away with nothing when they really wanted a FCB.

At least with ebay if you really want something you have more of a chance.

I got an LC that was too big for us, and I considered selling it on ebay because I could have gotten more $, but ended up passing it on to an mdc mama that I'm sure will love itl


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Well personally when you need money you need money and if one particular brand of diaper is going to make you some why not.


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

You know, I say the Fluffy mamas really ought to impose buying limits at their stockings. In the larger retail world stores often limit the quantity that one buyer can purchase. It just doesn't seem fair to anyone that a customer is able to buy "in bulk" (and then make a profit) while other customers hope against hope of ever owning the product.

I will refrain from commenting on selling on ebay







but that is just my $.02 on FM diapers.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

IMO, selling new hyena diapers is like cutting off your nose to spite your face. I can't imagine that you would be considered a "good" customer when you do that. And I want to have good relationships with my WAHMs.

The only time that I could comprehend selling hyena stuff on eBay was when your diapering days were over and it was time to cash out, so to speak.

And I know that you aren't talking about my BBB. :LOL


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
but I just have to get it out.

Anyone else notice the sudden influx of FCB fitteds on Ebay from the last stocking?

Last month it was Elbee... I think this month may be FCB.

Maybe March will be... I dunno, BBB? :LOL Although I think maybe three people own all of them







(you know who you are!!! :LOL)

Yup. I'll put on my flame-proof panties and stand next to you on that one







. There's a difference between an impulse buy of one diaper and what's going on lately, this is getting a bit out of hand. I think I liked it better when you (generic you) didn't safely escape with a diaper until you checked out with it. More people got to share in the fluffy love, and less got to turn an Ebay profit. (small disclaimer: I'm not talking about anyone in particular, but just an observation)


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

*


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I went. I saw. I definitely noticed!

The word scalping comes to mind. If you really "accidentally" over bought (yeah right), then put a 'buy it now' for the original purchase price.

I am sure I will be in the doghouse again, but my opinion has not changed


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
its not like you cant return the brand new diaper for a refund.

Well wouldn't you have to pay return shipping? Then you would be out of some money off the bat.
Also weren't there some sizing issues with this round so perhaps they didn't fit like they had hoped?
The only place that I've ever shopped where buying limits are imposed is the grocery store and its for loss leader items. Not full retail items.


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

I haven't sold a NEW fcb on ebay, but I did sell a used one once. I understand why there are rules for the tp but that limits those who haven't met the requirments! I wouldn't buy a new one to sell on ebay! I think that is sad.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

*


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

*


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:

the sizing issues are being fixed fully, so if it was a size issue why not send it back for the replacement?
Well some people are liking the roomier fit. So the OB(original buyer) sending it back would mean that someone else who likes the roomier fit couldn't purchase it. Anyhow its a free country and the FM mamas are business women and if the reselling bothered them they could do something like impose limits or go to selling on Ebay themselves.







I don't know why I jumped in here because I haven't bought any FCB stuff for ages but I get bothered when I see these threads because I wonder why the heck do people care what they do with stuff once its purchased and paid for?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Edited because I can't say it without sounding rude.










And I wasn't flaming the OP. I think discussing this and sharing opinions is fine, it just always gets ugly. :LOL


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Well...I know of one person who bought one to try it out and it didn't fit her son at ALL so she is ebaying it to give other people a chance to score. I don't see anything wrong with that at all..


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfeet*
but I get bothered when I see these threads because I wonder why the heck do people care what they do with stuff once its purchased and paid for?











I used to feel differently about reselling dipes, but came to the conclusion that it's really none of my business.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfeet*
I don't know why I jumped in here because I haven't bought any FCB stuff for ages but I get bothered when I see these threads because I wonder why the heck do people care what they do with stuff once its purchased and paid for?

That is how I feel.Maybe I am self centered but I never sit around and think about what others are doing with their diapers :LOL


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, any diaper(or any other item for that matter) is only worth what somebody will pay for it, so to those mammas that sell off diapers, more power to them. Some people put things on eBay only to lose out dearly. Plus it's not so cut and dry as to say that people who bought in bulk are horrible for what they are doing, once the diapers leave the WAHM's hands into the customers, it's the customer's to do with it what they please, right? Maybe some people did buy them in bulk on purpose to sell them, I can understand how it makes them a little deceptive maybe, but it obviously doesn't upset everybody. If you think it's so terrible, then ignore them, your probably only giving them more attention/free advertising, but putting them out there. People who really want the diapers will pay for them, no matter what they may cost.

One thing I'm confused about is the return policy. I sold the FCB that I bought from the stocking before last, I was going to return it, but their website is unclear in their return policy, do they refund your money or give you store credit?

Quote:

Unwashed and unworn items may be returned, within 20 days, for store credit only, unless found to be defective. Shipping may only be credited on items found to be detective. Please read our warranty below for information on defective products.
Wow, Am I ranting again? I think I'm starting to lose my mind







:


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Eh... It's strange. I think that in a perfect world people would offer them back up for sale with a bin of exactly what they paid for it. But we don't live in a perfect world. I was bummed that I HAD no money for the stocking period









And I guess I really don't care what people do with the dipes either. I can't see me paying 85$ for an aio but that's just cause I don't have the money. If I did, I might









Tammy


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Maybe I am self centered but I never sit around and think about what others are doing with their diapers








Me, too

I just sold 3 Nightlights on eby (they were used, though) and they went higher than I expected. But I hope the mamas love them as much as we did. Now I get to buy some much-needed baby clothes for the little pea on the way. I really don't mind people selling/buying, etc. on ebay, whether new or used. I don't even think about it until someone here posts a thread about it :LOL


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
*


What is up with the stars?????


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:

I really don't mind people selling/buying, etc. on ebay, whether new or used.









I never even knew that its only ok to sell on Ebay when that item is a) readily available and no one else is hard up for one and b) you aren't making a profit.
I thought the main draw of Ebay was from a sellers vantage to buy cheap and ebay for profit and for the buyer to find something that you couldn't go to Walmart and easily purchase. Am I missing something?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

you're not missing a thing.

and I agree with Jamie--I don't ponder what others do with their dipes.
Judging a person's actions when you don't know the whole story is just crummy--you don't know _why_ they _*might* need_ to ebay their brand new hyena fluff and it just isn't anyone outside that family's business.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

i just noticed the fcbs on ebay last night, as i was searching ebay for some. but if they need to sell their diapers, it's their business where they sell them. and i'm perfectly happy to buy them!

nak


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfeet*
I never even knew that its only ok to sell on Ebay when that item is a) readily available and no one else is hard up for one and b) you aren't making a profit.
I thought the main draw of Ebay was from a sellers vantage to buy cheap and ebay for profit and for the buyer to find something that you couldn't go to Walmart and easily purchase. Am I missing something?


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, I'll be the first one here to admit that I have 2 new fcb fitted's on ebay right now. At the last stocking I bought 3 fitteds, 2 nl, and 1 aio. I had every intention of keeping them all. BUT, when fluffy mail had their ebay auctions last week I couldn't resist the poodle AIO. So, since I spent 56.00 on one of their diapers, which I would believe to be a healthy profit. I am selling my 2 least favorite fitted's to make up for the cost.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetfeet*








I never even knew that its only ok to sell on Ebay when that item is a) readily available and no one else is hard up for one and b) you aren't making a profit.
I thought the main draw of Ebay was from a sellers vantage to buy cheap and ebay for profit and for the buyer to find something that you couldn't go to Walmart and easily purchase. Am I missing something?

Actually, I think you hit the nail on the head! :LOL


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Pixiedust, I hope you don't feel like you have to justify yourself here. It's really none of anyone's business _what_ you do with your diapers, FCB or otherwise.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Okay Holli, make that four people
















And for what it's worth, I think it is totally cool to sell things on Ebay cuz lately I have been selling all my diapers there instead of the TP (so much easier and things actually sell for the price I would like!). Yes even hyena things







BUT I do get a bit wierded out when all these auctions pop up saying they over bought by accident after the stocking.

ETA: I get weirded out because it makes me sad for the people who tried so hard to get something and didn't get anything.

this is why I don't buy when they stock. It makes me mad because I know some people buy just to sell for a more expensive price.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Actually, I think you hit the nail on the head! :LOL

*thud* The cosmos must be aligned properly because I've never had so many people agree with anything I've said in my 2 years on MDC.:LOL
I'm all for everyone feeling all snuggly and sharing with those who have less hyena fluff and so on and so forth but thats just unrealistic.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiedust*
Well, I'll be the first one here to admit that I have 2 new fcb fitted's on ebay right now. At the last stocking I bought 3 fitteds, 2 nl, and 1 aio. I had every intention of keeping them all. BUT, when fluffy mail had their ebay auctions last week I couldn't resist the poodle AIO. So, since I spent 56.00 on one of their diapers, which I would believe to be a healthy profit. I am selling my 2 least favorite fitted's to make up for the cost.

















Sweetfeet, Angelica, and others are the voice of reason IMO. You _don't_ have to explain why you buy or sell anything.

BTW - that poodle AIO is SO cute!

Is their some ebay/mothering clause that says you must offer your diapers on the TP at rock bottom prices before selling them on ebay?


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:

this is why I don't buy when they stock. It makes me mad because I know some people buy just to sell for a more expensive price.
I don't get that? So are you boycotting their stockings, do you not want their product and thats why you don't buy or do you wait for the people to sell them marked up? :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

There totally is, Lindsay, don't you remember from the last monster thread about this? :LOL There are a lot of 'rules' you have to abide by in the buying/selling of hyena fluff if you don't want a small group of MDC mamas to turn their noses up and think ill of you.









pixiedust you don't have to explain yourself to anyone. But the story you just told has GOT to be familiar to any one of us with fluff addictions--how often have we juggled and redistributed fluff funds/spending when some new thing we just HAD to buy(that maybe we weren't expecting) popped up and we got carried away, budget-wise?







This happens to me weekly.







I'm a lusty hyena, too.

enjoy that poodle AIO!!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

lol, no sorry I didn't explain well. I don't buy because it makes me mad, so I refuse to be stuck to my computer trying to very quickly buy something as they stock, only to know there are other people trying to beat me, only to sell those things more expensive. I don't like being involved in that.. kwim?


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I just knew this was going to end up being a really long thread! I just wanted to thank all of the people who put their dipes on Ebay so people like me, who were working during the last stocking, have a chance to score(which I did!) I have no hard feelings towards the people I am shelling big bucks out to, I say "GOOD FOR YOU!!!"


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

But the story you just told has GOT to be familiar to any one of us with fluff addictions--how often have we juggled and redistributed fluff funds/spending when some new thing we just HAD to buy(that maybe we weren't expecting) popped up and we got carried away, budget-wise?
If there's a club for these specific people, can I join? :LOL It's happened to me more times than I can count


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I actually appreciate people who buy them up and put them on ebay, because it makes it possible for those who are not good at stalking to get them. It bothers me when I'm willing to pay more than the asking price for something but someone else gets it for less money because they get to it first. It does NOT bother me, however, if the reason I can't get something is that someone else is willing to pay more than I am for it. If they're willing to pay more than I am, then they should get it!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I fall asleep at night more often than not thinking, 'What could I sell to raise up enough paypal to buy.....x y z....' And thinking about how to get up the most paypal usually involves resorting to ebay! No shame in that-I'd basically never support WAHMs if I couldn't ebay!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Yep, I just couldn't pass up that poodle AIO.. it was just too cute... don't know why my husband is making me sell some to replace it??? I mean I only have enough diapers to last about 2 weeks without washing.







:


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
you're not missing a thing.

and I agree with Jamie--I don't ponder what others do with their dipes.
Judging a person's actions when you don't know the whole story is just crummy--you don't know _why_ they _*might* need_ to ebay their brand new hyena fluff and it just isn't anyone outside that family's business.

Just to make sure I understand the new MDC rule here:

We are not supposed to sit around and think about what others are doing with their diapers. However, it is perfectly acceptable to sit around and think about what others are thinking about what others are doing with their diapers. :LOL

Do I have this right? Meta-theory is fine, but no theory allowed.

I for one, like to think about things. When I see something that bothers me, I like to try and figure out why it bothers me. Individuals do not live in little autonomous bubbles. Our actions are interrelated.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

well, i'd like to chime in on this popular thread.

after ANY stocking, there are always items listed on the tp (or ebay), for some reason or another. kp, pwp, just about all of them. why not ebay those uber-popluar dipes and make more $$$. sheesh, with the new ebay fees and paypal's fees, you'd freakin have to sell a fcb diaper for $80 to break even!!!







:


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
The word scalping comes to mind. If you really "accidentally" over bought (yeah right), then put a 'buy it now' for the original purchase price.

I am sure I will be in the doghouse again, but my opinion has not changed

I TOTALLY agree, and will sit in the dog house with you! I don't get how someone can "accidentally" overbuy at a stocking like that.







IMHO, since we didn't have to rush to checkout there was time to double-check the cart before paying for it all. Maybe I'm wrong- it was my first stalking...









Personally I think the TP is more accessible- I might miss out on some of my ISO list because someone else got there first, but there's always more being posted.







At least on the TP the prices are reasonable- the FCB I was pining for on ebay closed at $76- WAY out of my price range.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I thought the last thread about this was very interesting. And I admit I sell on Ebay, more so lately than on the TP. I agree it is someone else's diaper to do with what they want. If they wanted to burn it, it's theirs! I so totally agree with that. I don't think anyone needs to say why they are selling them. No excuses, no reasoning, no whatever. It's yours!

I would be lying if I said I wasn't conflicted about "scalping" diapers though. I disagree with buying something with the sole purpose of selling it on Ebay to make cash. I am sorry, I just can't bring myself to do it. THough maybe I should start. I could just stalk diaper stockings and buy extras and then sell them. I just wonder, if I flat out said that was what I was going to do, would WAHMs still want to sell to me? Anyway, I am with Jessica on this, in that even though it is non of my business, I still think about it :LOL

But that's just me. And you will see me selling my used stuff on Ebay, even the hyena stuff sometimes. Truthfully, if I overbought or bought something that didn't fit I would try to return it.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Just to make sure I understand the new MDC rule here:

We are not supposed to sit around and think about what others are doing with their diapers. However, it is perfectly acceptable to sit around and think about what others are thinking about what others are doing with their diapers. :LOL

Do I have this right? Meta-theory is fine, but no theory allowed.
.

No it's not really meta-theory when I'm just observing what people stated in this very thread. You can't go back and see it all since some's been edited, but basically a couple of posts on the first page had a very clear message about under what circumstances it's acceptable to sell a diaper on ebay, and the alternate courses of actions that SHOULD be taken (returns, exchanges with the WAHM, etc) instead. I'm just pointing out that this attitude is rather judgmental and that I don't personally think it's my place to decide what people are allowed to do with their diapers and under what particular circumstances (potty training, whatever).


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I just want to add that what I really wish is that the WAHMs would just put them all on ebay to begin with, because they are obviously the ones who are most deserving of getting all that profit. It is bizarre to me that they choose to sell them for so much less than they are worth, when the demand is so high and people are obviously willing to pay much more.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I agree with Alice..


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*

I would be lying if I said I wasn't conflicted about "scalping" diapers though.

Most of us think that is kind of a not-nice thing to do, but the problem with people pointing fingers at particular individual's actions is that we'll *never know* if it really was 'scalping' or what the circumstances are for that person. I just feel it's better not to judge because none of us are omniscient and can know exactly what another person's situation is like. I'm _not_ trying to come down hard on those MDCers who have an opinion about scalping, I'm _trying to stick up_ for a MDC mama who doesn't deserve to have her behavior scrutinized in public.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Just to make sure I understand the new MDC rule here:

We are not supposed to sit around and think about what others are doing with their diapers. However, it is perfectly acceptable to sit around and think about what others are thinking about what others are doing with their diapers. :LOL

Do I have this right? Meta-theory is fine, but no theory allowed.

I for one, like to think about things. When I see something that bothers me, I like to try and figure out why it bothers me. Individuals do not live in little autonomous bubbles. Our actions are interrelated.

I love your posts







but maybe its because I'm better at meta-theories.

I keep thinking you're so Socratic: "so I see this lady on the side of the road, dunking her diapers and its disgusting. So I ask myself: why do I think dunking is disgusting? Is it b/c we should all be using mini-showers? But why do I think we should all use mini-showers? Why is dunking & swishing so bad?... and if said dunking-and-swishing lady were to have a stain that wouldn't sun out on her dunked-and-swished diapers, but it was a hyena diaper nonetheless, should the price go down b/c she dunked and swished a hyena item which perhaps should've been held to the highest standards of mini-showerdom?"

ETC...










as for ebay, I don't do ebay. But my general thought about economics is not to profit from someone else's labor. But thats my rules for myself. Not my rules for others...I don't have rules for others as long as they aren't hurting anyone. (and can't define "hurting" at the moment except for my torn hamstring-- that hurts







: )


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I just wanted to point out also that a brand new FCB from the last stocking just sold for 35 dollars, and after paypal and ebay listing and final bid price fees, not to mention the shipping she paid on that diaper originally, she is making maybe a couple dollars profit, and the hassle of listing/shipping is IMO at least worth that much. She didn't exactly 'score.'

Just an example of how with ebay you never really know when a bidding war on a particular item will send the final bid price sky high and a lucky seller will walk away with a big profit on a hyena item they just sold. It's impossible to predict, so the person listing on ebay is always assuming some risk.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Most of us think that is kind of a not-nice thing to do, but the problem with people pointing fingers at particular individual's actions is that we'll *never know* if it really was 'scalping' or what the circumstances are for that person. I just feel it's better not to judge because none of us are omniscient and can know exactly what another person's situation is like. I'm _not_ trying to come down hard on those MDCers who have an opinion about scalping, I'm _trying to stick up_ for a MDC mama who doesn't deserve to have her behavior scrutinized in public.

You are right







And I don't mean to be pointing fingers at anyone. I just had to get that out. It's been on my mind all day. I really don't know where I stand. No on has a moral or ethical obligation to offer things on the TP or to friends, I know this. But the idea bothers me. I like that I can get what I paid for my used hyena diapes, really I do. But I don't like the idea of buying new and selling for a profit.

But others are free to do what they want, definitely!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
I love your posts







but maybe its because I'm better at meta-theories.

I keep thinking you're so Socratic: "so I see this lady on the side of the road, dunking her diapers and its disgusting. So I ask myself: why do I think dunking is disgusting? Is it b/c we should all be using mini-showers? But why do I think we should all use mini-showers? Why is dunking & swishing so bad?... and if said dunking-and-swishing lady were to have a stain that wouldn't sun out on her dunked-and-swished diapers, but it was a hyena diaper nonetheless, should the price go down b/c she dunked and swished a hyena item which perhaps should've been held to the highest standards of mini-showerdom?"

ETC...










as for ebay, I don't do ebay. But my general thought about economics is not to profit from someone else's labor. But thats my rules for myself. Not my rules for others...I don't have rules for others as long as they aren't hurting anyone. (and can't define "hurting" at the moment except for my torn hamstring-- that hurts







: )


This is really what my life is like. :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
But my general thought about economics is not to profit from someone else's labor. But thats my rules for myself. Not my rules for others...I don't have rules for others as long as they aren't hurting anyone.

Virg, I really like and agree with this. I have made money of one hyena auction but I used the cash to buy toys for orphans so I felt ok :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
Yup. I'll put on my flame-proof panties and stand next to you on that one







. There's a difference between an impulse buy of one diaper and what's going on lately, this is getting a bit out of hand. I think I liked it better when you (generic you) didn't safely escape with a diaper until you checked out with it. More people got to share in the fluffy love, and less got to turn an Ebay profit. (small disclaimer: I'm not talking about anyone in particular, but just an observation)


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

If I had any FCB I would put them on ebay right now just for spite.Are we going to go through this same subject every week.If you feel it is wrong that is fine but why not just deal with it and move on.I hate seeing who ever has a current ebay auction have to come on here and defend themselves.I have been in that position and it really makes you feel like crap when people are acting like you are a criminal for putting something on ebay.I think the only ones who need to give this subject any thought are the FM mamas and everyone else should get a hobby.

And yes I have PMS if you could not tell







:


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
If I had any FCB I would put them on ebay right now just for spite.

:LOL Maybe stain it up a bit and put a BIN of $100?









Quote:

I think the only ones who need to give this subject any thought are the FM mamas and everyone else should get a hobby.
I agree

Quote:

And yes I have PMS if you could not tell







:
I think I do too.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I hate seeing who ever has a current ebay auction have to come on here and defend themselves.I have been in that position and it really makes you feel like crap when people are acting like you are a criminal for putting something on ebay.









: Sorry if I offended anyone! I have nothing against ebay or the people who sell on it, I've been known to purchase from ebay.







I just hope that this is not going to become a trend- that some people buy as much as they can at a stocking with the idea of reselling on ebay. I have to scrimp before I can splurge on the occasional regularly priced hyena dipe. (I only have 1 so far







) Ebay prices for hyena dipes aren't just out of my price range- they're not even in the same universe as my budget.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I am closing the thread for the moment and asking Cynthia to come in and look at it.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I think discussions like this one, where at least some of the person's involved in the action being discussed are known to be MDC members (or are winky smilie indcated to be) really skirt the lines of our policies about posting to discuss member behavior. A thread that starts out with "I may get flamed for this but..." is a signal to one's conscience that the subject is going to touch certain folks quite personally. That seems to be indicative of discussing a member's behavior.

So I want to ask first of all that you (general you) give consideration to the community you are a part of when you post a thread to discuss such issues. We can of course host appropriate discussion of issues of concern to the Diapering community. But let's please try to do so in a manner that expresses the concern more appropriately and seeks solutions for the problem you believe exists. We just don't judge and insult others and their actions and call it debate. If the need is to call individuals on their behavior that you believe is untoward then it would be most respectful and good-willed to approach the individual personally and talk it over before talking about them in their community.

I realize no names were mentioned here. But when you discuss an issue and point to where the issue is taking place it serves the same purpose and is skirting another policy we have about cross board discussion.

I think it would be best to keep this thread closed.


----------

